# Salida de audio del auto-stereo quemada.



## Guz28

Hola a todos, soy nuevo y bueno, queria comentarles el problema que tengo a ver si alguien puede darme alguna idea de que puedo hacer...
Conectando un cable del stereo del auto, se ve que algun cable de tension estaba pelado y salto el fusible del auto, por lo que lo cambie y volvio a prender el stereo sin problemas, el tema es cuando pongo una radio o un cd, no sale el sonido....seguramente en ese corto circuito se haya quemado la salida de audio del mismo....alguien me puede orientar por donde puedo buscar alguna solucion?! si tal vez se haya quemado algo que pueda cambiar..,?!
el stereo es un Pioneer Premier DEH-P760MP....desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR

bueno analizando lo que dices guz, probablemente si se afecto la salida de audio pero,lo raro es que muchos de esos equipos cuentan con sistemas de proteccion,(over load) lo cual quiere decir que se apagara inmediatamente.

ahora si enciende pero no hay presencia de sonido, tienes que analizar si el ic se calienta excesivamente, o tal ves si la salida es por transistores ocurrira lo mismo. (en caso que esten en corto cto).

o tal ves una resistencia fusible abierta, generalmente a la salida.

bueno espero que esto sirva de algo exitos.

saludos!!!


----------



## Guz28

Gracias por la información elihu tovar...que deberia hacer exactamente?! te serviria si le saco unas fotos al circuito para ver si me pueden guiar sobre donde pueden estar los posibles fallos?! Gracias & salu2!


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR

claro eso seria excelente si ademas, me explicas si se calienta el ic rapidamente para guiarte mejor.

exitos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970

Gracias ELIHU TOVAR!
Guz28: Este tipo de estereo no usa circuito integrado, utiliza transistores mosfet, por lo que el cable que mensionas sólo debió dañar un sólo transistor, lo que deberás tener señal en las demás salidas. Puede ser que lo que se quemo fue justamente el sistema overload, supongo que tiene un reset, sino, la manera de saberlo es abriendo el equipo, y tratar de comprender su funcionamiento.

*Primero, comprende exactamente cual es la etapa de potencia.
*Luego, con un trazador de audio. (pequeño amplificador de audio) consigue la señal preamplificada. Misma que debe estar presente en la entrada del circuito de potencia. Verifica que esté en las cuatro entradas. Si es así, entonces deberás rastrear el problema de overload. Es muy posible que el circuito haya deshabilitado a la etapa de potencia como protección. Debes tener un transistor mosfet dañado y eso lo deshabilita, Buscalo, cambialo y a disfrutar de un buen disco.

A menos que no tengas antena, y por lo tanto no haya audio de la radio. El disco no sea compatible y por o tanto no hay audio. Descarta esto último y luego me dices.

(esto último es parte de lo que los profesores de electrónica me enseñaron: "Antes de meterte a desarmar un equipo que no funciona, primero verifiquen que la clavija(tomacorriente) esté en buen estado. Así se ahorrarán mucho trabajo". Y tenían razon...-En este caso tuyo, verifica las fuentes de audio, Radio y CD.)


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR

saludos cronos... lo que dice cronos es mas especifico, claro el dice que no usa ic, y eso lo dije antes posiblemente si un mosfet se daña puede afectar a los demas; a que voy yo aprendi en mi carrera de electronica que cuando una etapa de potencia sufre daño solo en uno de sus transistores debia cambiarlos todos eso seria lo mejor. pero no nos volemos nada comprueba o descarta con el reset del radio pues puede tratarse sencillamente de proteccion jajaja y estariamos armando una bola de nieve adios exitos.

saludos!!!


----------



## Guz28

hola a todos...bueno muchas gracias por las respuestas..me gustaria poder ubicarme un poquito mas en lo que es el circuito...por eso saque un par de fotos aca....espero que les sirva para ver en que lados verificar.

Gracias!

Aca les dejo un zip con las 2 fotos en tamanio original.
http://www.4shared.com/file/130382926/8578be6c/101MSDCF.html


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR

hola guz me resulto complicado descargar la imagen, cuentame que sintomas adicionales tiene, tambien has lo siguiente en los pines del transistor de salida debe tener un voltage cual es?... y, se calienta excesivamente por ahora eso.

exitos!!!


----------



## Guz28

hola q tal?! gracias nuuevamente por tu voluntad de ayudarme..pudiste bajar las fotos?! yo ahora voy a ver si las puedo subir en otro lado.
El tema es que no se cual es el transistor de salida....por eso puse las fotos...a ver si me podes senialar en las fotos cual es...y lo mido con un tester verdad?! Gracias & salu2!!


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR

claro amigo para eso estamos para ayudarnos trata de subir en otro lado para poder verlas, asy damos rapido con el posible daño.

exitos!!!


----------



## Guz28

Holas en el post anterior edite con fotos el imageshack y aca las subi zipeadas a rapidshare....espero que las puedas ver ahora!! gracias nuevamentee!! =)


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR

guz ya la pude ver claramente. 

mira en la foto al lado de donde se conectan los parlantes, una plaquita metalica ajustada por dos tornillos, si ya la identificastes ese componente se llama ic de salida,osea que la teoria de de cronos que decia que eran transistores ,no era cierta lo mas probable es que hayan similares pero a transistores.

en este caso no es asy quitale la placa y mira para ver si el ic no tiene anomalias fisicas has lo que te dijes y escribeme para los sgtes pasos.

exitos!!!


----------



## Guz28

millones de gracias..pero no llo pude identificar...sabes q tenia pensado!? si podes ver las fotos y seniarlarme en la foto lo que debo ver....y subirlas en imageshack?!?! o si tenes msn y lo vemos por ahi?! no se...como te parezca...me estas dando una mano enorme, no se como te voy a agradecer!!


----------



## CRONOS1970

Ciertamente, se trata de un IC. Creo que este tipo de circuitos tiene una protección, si cambias el IC terminara tu problema. No hay otra razón para que no tengas audio. A menos que el corto circuito, haya roto una pista del PCB (tabla de baquelita con conductores impresos). Tendríamos que saber cual cable hizo corto.

Imagino Guz28, que ya te pusiste en contacto con ELIUH TOVAR vía correo electrónico (MSN). Creo que ha practicado más tiempo que yo, con este tipo de IC's. De cualquier manera, si puedo ayudar en algo, cuenten con ello.

Saludos!!

P.D. PAra desarmar y poder ver el número del IC, tienes que quitar la placa disipadora de calor, variós tornillos y levantar el PCB completito. No pasa nada.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR

cronos gusto en saludarte colega, efectivamebte el problema de guz era el ic de salida de audio, ya le dije que lo cambiara y odviamente tus comentarios cronos, son valiosos no solo para este tema, sino para muchos mas exitos.

saludos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970

Gracias! ELIUH TOVAR, un placer saludarte..
Saludos!!


----------



## Guz28

gracias a todos muchachos!!! el dia de hoy lo cambie y funciono perfectamente!!! no puedo creer haberlo soldado bien! jaja


----------



## CRONOS1970

Enhorabuena Guz28, supongo que con esto se cierra el tema,no obstante, si alguién más tiene algo que agregar o alguna falla de otro equipo. Aqui estamos todos los foristas para darle solución.

Gracias!


----------



## Guz28

sissisi muy contento y agradecido tambien a vos cronos por la buena onda! =)


----------



## FIORE

Hola una pregunta vi que sos un genio y ayudaste aun chico con su esterio tengo el mismo problema y no entiendo mucho el por que puede ser que no tenga audio


----------



## SKYFALL

Deja fotos del circuito del autoradio para poderle colaborar en la reparación.


----------



## FIORE

[/attach][/attach]
no se como enviar fotos por este medio desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Andresuruguay

Buenas gente soy nuevo por acá y veo que este tema ya es viejo en tema es que tengo la radio de mi auto que cuando su o 1/4 del volumen se escucha un  chillido  alguien  que me de una mano.???


----------



## Lucas manzano

Hola buenas, tengo un problema y quería saber si me pueden ayudar, les comento que tengo una radio pioneer deh-1750ub y lo que me sucede es que la radio enciende y funciona solo que al poner la radio o un cd o entrada USB no me tira el audio, alguien sabe cuál es el problema y si me puede dar una solución


----------



## DJ T3

Pueden ser muchas cosas, pero primero descarta que el integrado de salida esté funcionando correctamente.

Mejor dinos tus conocimientos, herramientas, etc...


----------

